# C4Y cubes in DX



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 18, 2009)

there is c4y cubes in dx, wow but there is on;y purple, i want more colors, and it is cheaper than c4y and free shipping, DX owns
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524


----------



## MaO (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice, I really hope they will be getting some more colors then i will buy one cause i'm still using my store bought and it locks up every time!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 18, 2009)

DX just got even more awesome.

They need to start selling black and white too. Poor Cube4you. They're going to start losing so many customers if that happens. But whatever. Free shipping FTW.

EDIT: I wish DX also sells Eastsheen 2x2s.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its a knockoff. There don't appear to be any corner caps, and if you look closely the logo is different.(on the stickers at least.)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I'm pretty sure its a knockoff. There don't appear to be any corner caps, and if you look closely the logo is different.(on the stickers at least.)


Well that's because they changed the logo.
http://cube4you.com/460_Cube4you-3x3x3-Speed-Cube(Black).html

On another thought, you might be right. This could just be a fake or clone. How can we tell?


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.cube4you.com/460_Cube4you-3x3x3-Speed-Cube(Black).html

The stickers are the same. I don't know about the corner caps.

EDIT lol, that was almost exactly the same time and the same link... I think it is the c4u cube. I will order one tonight.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm, I've ordered one to check it out. I've had good experiences with DX recently (the mirror blocks being a Rubik's, the cheap megaminx being a decent PVC, etc.) so I'm all over this like a rash!


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 18, 2009)

dx is way too cool, i had a missing center and washers, so i contacted them and they sent 50+ washers of every color, and 2 centers.


----------



## suhas2112 (Mar 18, 2009)

it looks like a knock off... The cubies are too sharp and no corner or edge caps!!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 18, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> it looks like a knock off... The cubies are too sharp and no corner or edge caps!!



There ARE edge caps, just no corner caps, according to the pictures.


----------



## panyan (Mar 18, 2009)

well, when the first ones get delivered, tell us!


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Poor Cube4you. They're going to start losing so many customers if that happens.



They wouldn't really be losing money though, because DX is selling their cubes. They do have to buy them, you know... And I'm sure they're genuine. DX does sell some crappy/fake cubes, but those are always unbranded. I'm sure they (the manufacturers) could get into some trouble if they were fake AND branded. DX is merely a distributor, they don't produce anything. 

I JUST ordered a type C from DX two days ago... how do C4Y's compare? I want to know in case I made a bad mistake in ordering it. Are either good for OH? None of the cubes I currently own are loose enough to do OH without locking up a lot.

EDIT:

I see some more cubes on DX, what type are they? 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21522
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21523

I'm thinking they might be type C, just in different colors, but I'm not sure.


----------



## 12etsam (Mar 18, 2009)

........


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow the glow in the dark one looks really cool...and for $7.30! gosh every cuber's gonna love DX very soon...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 18, 2009)

They actually listened, I asked DX if they will have a white Type C a few months ago. Either that, or it was a coincidence.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> They need to start selling black and white too.



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee was referring to black and white Cube4You cubes, not Type Cs.


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 18, 2009)

most cubes in DX are knockoffs. Looking at other cube reviews theyre all ripoffs. I doubt this is any different.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Mar 18, 2009)

what type of DIY is it?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 18, 2009)

if this is a knockoff, there clones and knockoffss are really good  (mefferts clone 4x4 for example)


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 18, 2009)

are type C's bad or good?


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 18, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> most cubes in DX are knockoffs. Looking at other cube reviews theyre all ripoffs. I doubt this is any different.



Explain the V6 and V7 on DX then...


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 18, 2009)

wait your telling me its a real mefferts 4x4 for 10.79?


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 18, 2009)

im not saying every single one but i saw a review on a 4x4 and it said it was a cheap knowckoff of a mefferts. Im starting to think that DX isnt all that bad *goes to get credit card*


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 18, 2009)

The meffert's CLONE is 9.90. It's not a mefferts, but it has the same mechanism. I've read that some people like them better than the original, but I've never used either.


----------



## Crossed (Mar 18, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> are type C's bad or good?



The type C's is very good. It's worth buying.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Mar 18, 2009)

it's the same as this cube right?

http://cube4you.com/433_Cube4you-3x3x3-DIY-Speed-Cube(Violet).html

is it a specific type of DIY? I know someone mentioned Type C earlier, but why doesn't the c4y site say that?


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 18, 2009)

I might get a white type C from DX but they take like a month to ship i've heard

I also want to know if the good mefferts is http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21302

or 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19208


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 18, 2009)

My 3 DX orders all shipped within 3 days. One order of mine shipped the next day after ordering, with ~12 days to come.


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Mar 18, 2009)

can someone post a link for the c4y cubes on dx?


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 18, 2009)

starmountsoccer717 said:


> can someone post a link for the c4y cubes on dx?



It's on the first page.

Link: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 18, 2009)

AlanAlanine said:


> it's the same as this cube right?
> 
> http://cube4you.com/433_Cube4you-3x3x3-DIY-Speed-Cube(Violet).html
> 
> is it a specific type of DIY? I know someone mentioned Type C earlier, but why doesn't the c4y site say that?



To me it looks exactly the same as the c4u. Orange core and the C4U logo is even visable. If you click on the picture of the assembled cube you can see the C4U logo.

I'm getting one of these.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 18, 2009)

this thing is i dont think they would have black or white, im not 100% sure tho, why is there only purple? not other color at the same time, is it because not a lot of people wants to buy purple? that why they only sell purple to dx so they can make some profit, i dont know if im right, i hope they is not the case so i can buy white


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 18, 2009)

C4Y cubes were originally only released in orange. They probably want second time customers, one who buy the product on release, and then again with different varieties. Some bought the orange ones, then when the black/white ones were released, bought even more. Same might be happening between C4Y and DX.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 18, 2009)

As I said, all they need now is a decent Eastsheen 2x2.


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 19, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> My 3 DX orders all shipped within 3 days. One order of mine shipped the next day after ordering, with ~12 days to come.



Yes, my orders take about 12 days as well. 

But be sure that you go in under "$2 gadgets" and add the
"Drop shipment and gift service". It only costs one cent,
and it removes the DX logo from your package. 
It's supposed to help your package get through customs
faster.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> most cubes in DX are knockoffs. Looking at other cube reviews theyre all ripoffs. I doubt this is any different.



Too general. I can confirm as an owner of many of these puzzles that they're NOT all ripoffs (not that "ripoff" is well defined either  )


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 20, 2009)

that cube isn't a knockoff, it has c4us logo imprinted on the center if you look through the pictures. 

also,


Chuberchuckee said:


> EDIT: I wish DX also sells Eastsheen 2x2s.



I'm pretty sure they have ES 2x2x2s, but i can't confirm


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 20, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> that cube isn't a knockoff, it has c4us logo imprinted on the center if you look through the pictures.
> 
> also,
> 
> ...



Not to be biased but I think that the 2x2's on DX are ripoffs.

Can someone confirm that the DX 4x4's are good?


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 20, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> that cube isn't a knockoff, it has c4us logo imprinted on the center if you look through the pictures.
> 
> also,
> 
> ...


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18286

Only 2x2x2 I could find on DX, but I've never owned a 2x2x2 so I don't know if it's an ES.

Also, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16334 and http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18134 . Does anyone know how good these are?


----------



## FDK 1 (Mar 20, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > that cube isn't a knockoff, it has c4us logo imprinted on the center if you look through the pictures.
> ...



i've heard that the pyraminxes are ok


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 20, 2009)

FDK 1 said:


> WaffleCake said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...


That's not an ES 2x2, it's a useless piece of fragile plastic.
That's a PVC megaminx (I plan on purchasing one).
That's a cheap and crappy pyraminx. For a better one, see http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13757 

For future reference, see http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=139010#p139010


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 20, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> For future reference, see http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=139010#p139010



I must have missed that, Focalprice has a black "Chinese" Speedcubing Kit (old Type D with lube, a screwdriver, and a solution booklet) and a black Type F.


----------



## franklooi96 (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you meant those Yongjun ones? They even copied V5, V6 and V7!!
Void Cube as well..


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> Also, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16334 and http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18134 . Does anyone know how good these are?


I have both of these: the megaminx is a fair PVC minx of good build quality and works well with a bit of lube, screw adjustment and sanding but some of the sticker colours are hard to distinguish. The pyraminx is pretty cheap and nasty (only one centre has a screw and the remainder are snap-on) but can be a very fast puzzle when broke in and lubed.

But, yes, the TwistyPuzzles list is probably the best summary of the puzzles at DX... as long as it is kept up to date of course! These things change over time and the appearance of seemingly genuine C4U DIY is quite a big change!


----------



## Crossed (Mar 20, 2009)

James Lee said that he didn't know where they got the C4Y-cubes.
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12943


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 20, 2009)

i dont care how they got the cube, all i care about is price and quality, cube4you is a rip off, so freaking high shipping pirce, if dx have more color of c4y cubes, c4y is done


----------



## Garmon (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520
White cheap DIY


----------



## RedZero (Mar 21, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> i dont care how they got the cube, all i care about is price and quality, cube4you is a rip off, so freaking high shipping pirce, if dx have more color of c4y cubes, c4y is done



Cube4you isn't a rip off. The shipping is high because it's coming from China. If James lowered the shipping, he'd be losing money, since he'd be paying for part of the shipping.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 21, 2009)

RedZero said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > i dont care how they got the cube, all i care about is price and quality, cube4you is a rip off, so freaking high shipping pirce, if dx have more color of c4y cubes, c4y is done
> ...



do u know how much it costs for him 2 buy them??? only something like $1-$2 per cube.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 21, 2009)

RedZero said:


> The shipping is high because it's coming from China.


DX ships from Hong Kong, right? It's free.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 21, 2009)

WaffleCake said:


> RedZero said:
> 
> 
> > The shipping is high because it's coming from China.
> ...



Meffert offers free shipping too from Hong Kong...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 21, 2009)

hong kong is still not part of china atm...technically. =P


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 21, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> RedZero said:
> 
> 
> > ISuckAtCubing said:
> ...



i know right, those cubes are cheap for them to make them, he makes a lot already, he should lowered the shipping, anyway i really wish DX in stock some white or black ones, if that happen, i will never buy form c4y again, i takes a long time for dx to ship but it takes even longer for c4y cube to arrive


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 26, 2009)

I've just ordered one of these, plus one of the type Cs, a new snake, a blindfold and some DS pens, all for less than £15 ! proper bargain.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 26, 2009)

My purple c4u DIY is apparently on its way from HK! Palms sweating already


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine is on it's way also !!!! I dig Purple, and I wanted it the first time I saw it on C4Y, but lack of funds kept me from ordering. Now was my chance.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 27, 2009)

It has the Cube4you logo....WTF? Doesn't this violate some copyright/reselling law or something?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 27, 2009)

They're genuine according to owners of both the DX and cubes direct from C4U


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael, what are the stickers like on the type C?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 27, 2009)

Not too bad - not as nice as Cubesmith but that's expected. They come with 2 sets of pretty standard colours and a sheet of clear uncut sticker material for some reason. Unlike Cubesmith stickers the excess sticker material is not removed from the backing. The stickers are well cut and peel away OK. They stick well to a clean cube (take care with lube!) and they seem to last well (I've have some of these type-Cs since November '08) outlasting Eastsheen and Rubik's store-bought (naturally!)


----------



## Tortin (Mar 27, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Not too bad - not as nice as Cubesmith but that's expected. They come with 2 sets of pretty standard colours and a *sheet of clear uncut sticker material for some reason.* Unlike Cubesmith stickers the excess sticker material is not removed from the backing. The stickers are well cut and peel away OK. They stick well to a clean cube (take care with lube!) and they seem to last well (I've have some of these type-Cs since November '08) outlasting Eastsheen and Rubik's store-bought (naturally!)



A sticker sheet, maybe?


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 27, 2009)

Tortin said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Not too bad - not as nice as Cubesmith but that's expected. They come with 2 sets of pretty standard colours and a *sheet of clear uncut sticker material for some reason.* Unlike Cubesmith stickers the excess sticker material is not removed from the backing. The stickers are well cut and peel away OK. They stick well to a clean cube (take care with lube!) and they seem to last well (I've have some of these type-Cs since November '08) outlasting Eastsheen and Rubik's store-bought (naturally!)
> ...



Application Tape, used to quickly place all stickers on one face of the cube/puzzle at the same time.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

wooo!!! ordered 2 last night!!! wasnt that hard convincing my mom. *shrugs* but i feel rather bad seeing as i love c4y for all my type a's


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 27, 2009)

It's an applicator sheet, but I find that it doesn't work well. I use the old stickers when restickering or the "unpeeled" portions of the vinyl (which I used for my Square-1).


----------



## Tortin (Mar 27, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Henxu (Mar 29, 2009)

msemtd said:


> They're genuine according to owners of both the DX and cubes direct from C4U



I don't know what do you mean with that.
Do you mean that the cubes from DX are all from C4U, or the C4U cubes which are sold in DX are from C4U?
Some post ago, there was a link , if you click that, you will see that James said he hasn't sold directly to DX.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine were shipped out on the 28th, two days after I ordered them. Hopefully I'll get them soon.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 30, 2009)

Henxu said:


> I don't know what do you mean with that.
> Do you mean that the cubes from DX are all from C4U, or the C4U cubes which are sold in DX are from C4U?



Erm, I mean both 

Actually I am only working on what others have told me until mine arrives and I can compare.


----------



## Uberdad (Mar 30, 2009)

My void cube from DX arrived today, and tbh its pretty good. Comes already lubed with a custom colour scheme. Does not cut corners well, but I suspect that is due to void cube design. Delivery was quicker than expected. A nice addiction to my growing collection and good value for money


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 1, 2009)

The purple C4U arrived from DX - I can confirm that it's genuine. 

A great quality DIY but upon first build I find that it locks up more than my puzl CSC's and my various Type-C's.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 3, 2009)

msemtd said:


> The purple C4U arrived from DX - I can confirm that it's genuine.
> 
> A great quality DIY but upon first build I find that it locks up more than my puzl CSC's and my various Type-C's.




My order came this morning from DX (only 7 days after I placed my order !)

The included everything in my order apart from the purple C4U cube. They put in a note saying that sometimes items can become temporarily unavailable due to market shortage, but they have sent the other items to keep me from waiting and that it's likely my item has already been shipped out anyway.

I will assembly the type C this evening and post back on that. 

The blue and white snake is not worth buying to be honest, it's slightly smaller than a rubik's, cheaper plastic, different mechanism and doesn't move as well. Adds about 2 seconds to my 'solves'. I think I will give this to my brother.


----------



## panyan (Apr 3, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> The blue and white snake is not worth buying to be honest, it's slightly smaller than a rubik's, cheaper plastic, different mechanism and doesn't move as well. Adds about 2 seconds to my 'solves'. I think I will give this to my brother.



how generous of you after completely slating it!


----------



## Thompson (Apr 3, 2009)

I recieved my DX order two days ago. The C4Y cube is quite good and is the real thing. No parts were missing. It's very nice to see these on DX for only $8


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 3, 2009)

panyan said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > The blue and white snake is not worth buying to be honest, it's slightly smaller than a rubik's, cheaper plastic, different mechanism and doesn't move as well. Adds about 2 seconds to my 'solves'. I think I will give this to my brother.
> ...



My bro is only 9, he'll be grateful as he just likes making gun shapes with it.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520

Is this worth buying???
I would like that kind of cube (white!!). Is that as good as you're stories about the purple cube? It's 2 $ cheaper too. I wanna buy only white  My "dream-cube" would be white. I don't care that it ships about a year (not really) to here but I want it to move better than my vaseline-spoiled cube right now moves.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 3, 2009)

Novriil said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520
> 
> Is this worth buying???
> I would like that kind of cube (white!!). Is that as good as you're stories about the purple cube? It's 2 $ cheaper too. I wanna buy only white  My "dream-cube" would be white. I don't care that it ships about a year (not really) to here but I want it to move better than my vaseline-spoiled cube right now moves.



it's a type c.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 6, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > The purple C4U arrived from DX - I can confirm that it's genuine.
> ...



My purple cube came today, only a few days after the first order. 

It doesn't have any washers, is that normal?

Also I really like the Type C, it's awesome for the money.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 6, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...



Cube4you cubes don't have washers.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks. I kind of assumed that with the shape of the screws. 

I've put it together and it feels very nice so far, need to sticker, adjust and lube it.

The c4u cube came with 2 sets of stickers, as did the type C. they c4u stickers have the c4u logo on the white and also comes with a black side with logo and even an alternative light blue as well as normal dark blue. I'm going to give the light blue a try. I can post a picture of it done if you would like.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 6, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> The c4u cube came with 2 sets of stickers, as did the type C. they c4u stickers have the c4u logo on the white and also comes with a black side with logo and even an alternative light blue as well as normal dark blue. I'm going to give the light blue a try. I can post a picture of it done if you would like.


I've gone with the light blue too - the yellow is kinda like cubesmith fluorescent yellow - on a purple background it's pretty freaky!

Mine's now lubed and it goes like the clappers  

The locking-up has now gone even though I have it screwed down pretty tight. Those extra internal running surfaces seem to make a difference. Repeated Sexy Move (TM) performed in a sloppy fashion with say 15 to 20 degree cuts is rapid and pleasingly bind-free.


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 7, 2009)

well my 2 purple c4y cubes came about 2 hrs ago, and i love them, there just awsome andwayyyyyyy nice. only issues i had way choosing which stickers to put on but i decided to use the white oppisite yellow and the light blue for both


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 7, 2009)

I like being able to choose between 2 different blues. I too opted for the lighter blue just because it's different.

Usually I buy purple stickers from CubeSmith, and put them opposite orange.
(hockey team colors) But that would be just stupid with this cube. 

I don't use lube. I just intentionally leave it loose, and I like it that way.
It's an extremely smooth cube.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 25, 2009)

I just got two white C4Y cubes from DX, and I'm not entirely sure hey. Not logo sticker, they have washers, etc. Going to assemble now...


----------



## cookingfat (May 25, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I just got two white C4Y cubes from DX, and I'm not entirely sure hey. Not logo sticker, they have washers, etc. Going to assemble now...



White c4u cubes from DX? link?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 25, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > I just got two white C4Y cubes from DX, and I'm not entirely sure hey. Not logo sticker, they have washers, etc. Going to assemble now...
> ...



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520

Crap, I just realised that i may have ordered some random white cube. The purple cube image looks similar, and I think I just figured it would be a c4y cube too.

Well, for anyone interested, this cube feels like crap. Assembled and lubed, it feels very choppy and locky. I can't imagine this replacing my main speedcube.


----------



## Vulosity (May 25, 2009)

That cube is a Type C.


----------



## elfie (May 25, 2009)

i tot type Cs are really good speedcubing material after lubing?thats from what i hear from reviews
well i have a white type C myself and havent lube it feels bad coz im still breaking it in...hope it turns around after i lubed it


----------



## kickinwing2112 (May 25, 2009)

elfie said:


> i tot type Cs are really good speedcubing material after lubing?thats from what i hear from reviews
> well i have a white type C myself and havent lube it feels bad coz im still breaking it in...hope it turns around after i lubed it



my type c is a great 6 dollar cube, emphasis on 6 dollar


----------



## mati rubik (May 25, 2009)

I got my c4y cube from DX and it's amazing, cut corners very well, and I love the colour of the cube, pops a lot, but only 1 edge


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 25, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> my type c is a great 6 dollar cube, emphasis on 6 dollar


Hehehe - yes I buy a lot of the DX Type-C's to give as gifts to any friends who show an interest in learning to cube. Personally I prefer the puzl.co.uk speedcubes for my own cubing and the purple C4U is realy good but doesn't suit my style so much - I think it requires more accurate turns to avoid locking up but it might just be the way I have mine set up of course


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> That cube is a Type C.



That's what I was thinking. 

Well, it sucks. I hate my Type C. I was planning on buying a black Type C from DX, but after using this white one, there's no way.

However, something good did come from this. I put the cubies from this cube into a Old Type A core/Type D screws, springs, centers hybrid, and it's absolutely incredible. It's replaced my main cube. No pops, no locking up, and blazingly fast.

Still Type C sucks.


----------



## panyan (May 26, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I just got two white C4Y cubes from DX, and I'mhttp://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21520
> 
> Crap, I just realised that i may have ordered some random white cube. The purple cube image looks similar, and I think I just figured it would be a c4y cube too..



i wouldnt assume on a site like DX, unless there are people before me who have bought it and can confirm



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I put the cubies from this cube into a Old Type A core/Type D screws, springs, centers hybrid, and it's absolutely incredible. It's replaced my main cube. No pops, no locking up, and blazingly fast.



cool!


----------



## elfie (May 26, 2009)

wow if thats the case i should really try that out when my type a core and screw set arrives...unless my type C becomes really good after i buy some silicone spray and lube it


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 4, 2009)

This is lame. Cube4yous stock of violet cubes are on arrival notice.... I bought a violet cube4you cube from deal extreme on the 26th and it still says waiting for supplier under my order status.... So my worst fears have come true. I have to wait until cube4you restocks so deal extreme can get some. Anyone order the violet cube4you cube from dx lately?


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 4, 2009)

I ordered one on the 23rd of May through a freebie site, which means I can't check it's status. But they say 'waiting for supplier' on every order I've made. 

I'm thinking that DX bulk orders from Cube4you. If so, why can't they get more colors on there?

EDIT: DX will ship them on June 7th.


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 4, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> I ordered one on the 23rd of May through a freebie site, which means I can't check it's status. But they say 'waiting for supplier' on every order I've made.
> 
> I'm thinking that DX bulk orders from Cube4you. If so, why can't they get more colors on there?
> 
> EDIT: DX will ship them on June 7th.



Hmm well I have already bought a cube4you cube from dx. This is my second one just because I want two. Last order, after 2 days, it said it was in the packaging step. Then a day later it was shipped. But this order still says waiting for supplier and it has been about a week... 

Why do you think they will ship them on the 7th? (by the way it said the eta of my package was june 6th lol....)

Edit: Just checked at deal extreme again and now it says oder recieved - In Stock. lol? Woot


----------



## Crystl (Jun 4, 2009)

this cubes as awesome, but as I ordered a Bulk Order of 10 cubes, 3 of them no Screw and 2 have no Core, so ...


----------



## elfie (Jun 4, 2009)

well i dont really like the type C cubes now it locks up every now and then when speedsolving...
the thing is it can cut corners when im not solving it but when i solve it..oh here comes a crappy cube and when it pop it actually explodes lol
i dont know if i did anything wrong im gonna try lubing it even more


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 5, 2009)

elfie said:


> the thing is it can cut corners when im not solving it but when i solve it..oh here comes a crappy cube



What?! It can cut corners when you're NOT solving it? That's amazing!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 5, 2009)

Wait... the white one isn't C4U type C?  But somebody who has brought this - Is it a good cube? I'm planning on buying it


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 5, 2009)

The white cube is a type C. The purple cube is a C4Y cube.


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 5, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Wait... the white one isn't C4U type C?  But somebody who has brought this - Is it a good cube? I'm planning on buying it



:confused:
There's only one white DIY on DX and that one is a Type C. The only Cube4you brand DIY is the purple one.

Type C's react differently to lube than other cubes. They are good with little lube, but bad with a lot of lube. C's also pop a lot, but they turn well.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay.
But the purple c4u is it worth that price? Should I buy it? I need a good cube soon


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 6, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Okay.
> But the purple c4u is it worth that price? Should I buy it? I need a good cube soon



I am happy with my purple c4u cube. My second is already being shipped. It is worth the price. It is cheaper than buying it from cube4you because of the free shipping.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 6, 2009)

The white Type C on DX sucks. Avoid it.


----------



## Poke (Jun 6, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... the white one isn't C4U type C?  But somebody who has brought this - Is it a good cube? I'm planning on buying it
> ...


 
It works the other way around for me. Terrible with a little lube, but awesome if soaked with lube. It does pop a lot. It also barely locks up. After it is broken in, I love the crispy feeling on it. But it never felt like that new. It is an amazing cube once broken in for about a month, but pops a little much. I also do not need the corner cutting involved with my type C. I need something which is smooth and rarely pops.


----------



## Crossed (Jun 7, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> The white Type C on DX sucks. Avoid it.



Serously?
I've got this, and it's extremly good.


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

Poke said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...





Crossed said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > The white Type C on DX sucks. Avoid it.
> ...



alot of conflicting reviews here, probably best to order them becuse they are so cheap and try for yourself


----------

